# I need advice!



## KaylaV (May 3, 2010)

I just adopted a dog (MacKenzie) from a shelter this past Thursday.
They told me she's about a 1 year old terrier mix, however every other person (including the groomer) has said she looks more dachshund/border collie. 
After looking at pictures, I'd have to agree. However, her temperament is very different from what seems to be typical. 
Kenzie LOVES to relax...for example, she's been sitting (not laying-sitting) on my lap for the past 30 minutes. 
Every now and then she's gotten some energy up to play-but it doesn't last long. 
I'm thinking it might just be an adjustment period thing??
They said she came from an abuse situation where she was pinned with 15 other dogs about 4 months ago-she's been at the shelter ever since. 
She's super sweet with me and all other humans, but dogs make her nervous. 
Like I said, she likes to play sometimes, but she doesn't know what to do if you try to play with her. It's almost funny. She'll be throwing a toy in the air and catching it, pushing it hard with her paws only to pounce on it and so on...but if I try to get in on the game she looks at me like why'd you take my toy? and then lays down. 
I had her with my sister's toy yorkie today, she was doing the throw the toy in the air thing and he tried to get the toy...apparently that was a bad move. She growled-maybe it was closer to snarl-at him..I was shocked. 

So anyway, I'm wondering what you guys think...what breed is she?
Do you think her current temperament is her real personality or just because she's in shock? What's the best way to train a dog like her?
She's incredibly smart-she was answering to Mackenzie and Kenzie on the first day!
Because she's so gentle(with me at least) I don't want to push too much on the training, you know? 
I'm also afraid that, because she's so smart, she'll get bored and start chewing. 


Any comments/thoughts are much appreciated!!


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

As for her breeds I don't know, shelters usually just guess and there is no way to tell for sure. Even those DNA tests they do are not accurate, we did one on a pug mix, we thought maybe he was a pug boxer or boston, and it came back as pug and great dane LMAO. So they are crap.

I find that rescues who come from breeding or hoarding situations (lots of dog contact but no quality human contact) do have trouble playing. You may need to reward her for playing or teach her how to play by carrying treats and giving them to her when she plays. I would do the same thing if she is nervous around other dogs, maybe take her to the dog park, don't go in but walk the fence and when she is calm give her a treat if she is anxious then keep walking the fence until she is calm.

The snarling for the toy from the yorkie is pretty normal behavior, my dogs do it sometimes. Don't punish or correct her for growling, growling is just a warning and if she learns not to growl then she may go straight to a bite and another dog is going to need to know when she is saying "back off this is mine".

I also find there is always a honeymoon period with rescues (or any dog) I would not hold off on training, dogs enjoy training especially if you use positive training methods. Training can be a good confidence builder for dogs as well as building trust with you and building a stronger bond.

I would do some reading on positive training methods, maybe try a clicker if you have not tried one before they can be fun and positive based. I would start with teaching her how to play fetch.


----------



## KaylaV (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Sarah!
with training, do you think it's best to do one or two commands at a time? or work on several?
I don't want to overwhelm her, but I also don't want her to get bored, and therefore destructive!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree that there is an adjustment period with rescues. She's been in situations that were not the best, and is not sure what is going on! She will start "opening up" with her personality a bit more when she starts to feel at home, and completely safe! 

I would work on socializing her with other dogs! Just a bit at a time, of course! Have your sister bring the yorkie over, don't force "togetherness", but just get her to feel comfortable in other dogs' presence. Maybe, give her a treat or two, if she can sit/lay calmly when the other dog is around.

As far as being possessive of her toy: I would be careful! I am assuming you eventually want her to be able to play with other dogs? Yes, her growl is a warning for the other dog to back off, and that is completely natural for dogs to do. But, you never know how another dog is going to react to that. Also, it doesn't bode well for playing with others, if you can't share.
That said, she probably has guarding issues because of her background, and not really ever having anything that was just hers and hers alone before! So, it's understandable, but not desirable! 

As for training: I always like to do one at a time, until they are pretty good at it, and then add to it! I would work just 5 minutes, but a few sessions a day. And, of course, lots of praise, and treats!

And, give her lots of exercise! That will help with her not becoming destructive! You can also give her a Kong toy, stuffed with peanut butter, and then frozen overnight! It can take awhile to get the peanut butter out (for some dogs, anyway) and can keep her busy!


----------



## NMcanines (May 13, 2010)

The dog DNA tests mentioned give results based on the dogs prominent breed. So say one of your dog's parents was 100% Terrier, and the other parent was a terrier mix, then your dogs DNA would say terrier. Not hopeful at all. Best thing to do is surf the web for similar looking dogs and see if anyone is certain on the exact breeding.

As far as getting her to play with you I agree with everyone else - give her some time to adjust and get to know your personality, daily schedule, etc. Don't force her into a game to satisfy your own needs. However, a great way to bring a dog closer to you and to understanding that you are a fun human that wants to play (and not steal toys) is to find a toy that she seems to enjoy. Then, attach a leash or long-line to it. Drag the toy behind you or simply stand in one spot while you drag it side to side around you. This will initiate her 'prey/chase' drive and she should begin to attempt to catch her toy. Once she does catch it you can lightly give resistance on the leash then let her win her toy. Over several sessions of this, and once she understands it is a game of chase and catch, you can start to shorten the length of the leash/line tied to the toy. Eventually, you should be able to bring her closer and closer to you until you are able to put your hand on her toy and play a little tug with her.

Take it easy though. If she shows signs of stress or tension make the line longer. If she seems fine then shorten it only a little at a time. You don't have to reach the goal of handling the toy yourself in one day. Go at her pace, let her see you are fun and a source of fun, and not someone who wants to challenge her for her possessions. 

Good Luck!


----------

